# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  شو أكتر لعبة كنت تحبها و انت طفل

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي 

كل واحد ييجي هون و يحكيلنا شو أكتر لعبة كان يلعبها و يحبها و هو مفعوص 
 :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25): 
 :11c8c40a:  :11c8c40a:  :11c8c40a: 



نبدا 


انا كنت احب لعبة القرود 




مع حبي 


الوسادة 
 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## وسام المصري

وقع الحرب بيننا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لعبة الحجلة ويا ريت نرجع صغار

----------


## totoalharbi

انا بحب العب وانا صغيرة اشياء كتيرة 
1-حجلة
2-طميمة
3-حاكم جلاد 
ميرسي هدول ع الموضع دايما روووووووووووعة

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*ما كان الي اشي محدد كل شي العب

بس كنت احب العب جيران*

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]و الله فعلا كلها العاب حلوة 


بس مين نقل الموضوع على كراميش الحصن 

انا حطيته بقسم الحوار 

يللا خلوه هون عشان نحس حالنا اطفال 
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh: 


شكرا عالمرور يا حلوين [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]و الله فعلا كلها العاب حلوة 


بس مين نقل الموضوع على كراميش الحصن 

انا حطيته بقسم الحوار 

يللا خلوه هون عشان نحس حالنا اطفال 
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh: 


شكرا عالمرور يا حلوين [/align]

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]انا كنت احب لعبة طميمة[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]آه و الله لعبة حلوة 

نورتي روان 
 :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]: [/align]

----------


## جوليانا

انا كنت احب كل الالعاب 
بس الطميمة

----------


## وسام المصري

كمان كرة القدم

----------


## الوسادة

له له هيك خربتها 

يا وسام 

عالعموم ما في بعد لعبتي ههههه 

منور وسام بالعكس انا بخترم كل الألعاب الآدمية و حطوا تحت الآدمية خطين 
اهم اشي انها ما بتوسخ حيطان البيت  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44): 
 :Si (34):  :Si (34):  :Si (34):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا كنت احب لعبة الكراسي
وكمان كنت احب لعبة الغمزة
شكرا الك رجعتينا لايام الطفولة كانت احلى ايام

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]كنت احب بيت بيوت

عنجد الموضوع حلو رجعتينا للذي مضى :SnipeR (21): [/align]

----------

